# Sexing baby skunks



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Sexed Lavender's kits today, so thought I'd post pics for anyone wanting to know about sexing skunks! Providing you have you're glasses on, it's pretty straightforward for these beasts! :whistling2:

Female skunk









Male skunk

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

